# No-fuss Flush



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

We asked the dealer to install a Quickie or Tornado type black tank flush when we picked up our new 28rsds. They ended up installing what Keystone refers to as the "No-Fuss" flush. Is this the same thing or just as effective?

Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It looks like it should be about the same thing.

The dealer probably had that in his stock, so he put that in.

Don't have any experience with it personally though.....

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> It looks like it should be about the same thing.
> 
> The dealer probably had that in his stock, so he put that in.
> 
> ...


I agree

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doug,

I have heard the name, but never actually seen one.
I'm guessing it is similar, as a Quickie-Flush is truely a 'no fush flush'!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> a Quickie-Flush is truely a 'no fush flush'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say that 3 times fast!!!









Steve


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > a Quickie-Flush is truely a 'no fush flush'!Â
> ...


Definitely a tongue twister


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looking at this on Camping World, it appears you have to crawl under the trailer to attach a hose. Or is the hose piece just simply missing from their picture (link below)

I for one would NOT want to get on my hands and knee around any dump station to crawl under my trailer to attach a hose.
















http://www.campingworld.com/ts-cwi/images/...id=250&cvt=jpeg


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Lakeside installed this on my 23RS, before ever using the tank. The water hose attachment part is installe on the outside part of the trailer, to the right of the sewer valves. They did a good job to seal up the connections where it meats the body of TT. I haven't used the system yet, that will be this weekend. Just an FYI.

Beerman


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

I haven't used it yet either. My 28RSDS is still winterized.

My hose connection is not flush with the side of the trailer, but pretty close, just under the edge near the valves. I didn't watch the install, but evidently it takes some special work underneath to get the hose connection run to the edge of the trailer. I think I saw something about this in a forum when I was researching - convinced me to have the dealer do it rather than me.

It shouldn't be any problem connecting, but I'll let you know when I get back to look at it again.

Doug


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Anything with the name "quickie" in it,,,has to be goooood!!!!!

LoL!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like it should be about the same thing.
> ...


I also agree
But heck anything is better than nothing









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

MrsDrake97 said:


> Anything with the name "quickie" in it,,,has to be goooood!!!!!
> 
> LoL!
> 
> ...



















Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thor said:


> MrsDrake97 said:
> 
> 
> > Anything with the name "quickie" in it,,,has to be goooood!!!!!
> ...


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We have one and have used it. It is functionally the same. Sprays water in a pattern around the tank.

Just make sure you disconnect and drain the hose during the winter because of the one way valve at the nozzle in the tank. Probably not an issue but ... you never know.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Can't bring myself to cut a hole in my holding tank. 3 rvs and no problems so far.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

nascarcamper said:


> Can't bring myself to cut a hole in my holding tank. 3 rvs and no problems so far.
> [snapback]90881[/snapback]​


I was the same as you. After installing this mod, I will never be without one. In my books... a must mod









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I for one would NOT want to get on my hands and knee around any dump station to crawl under my trailer to attach a hose.


I'm with you, Jim!









That's why I modded my mod, and mounted the hose connection through the side of the trailer...










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

That's exactly how Lakeshore installed on my 23RS.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX

If you would asked me, I could have told you to do that







Maybe you missed that thread because you were on the conveyor trying to fly.









Just kidding...I just was LOL and could not help myself.

Modding your mod - Looks great - even labelled it







How come it does not say "water goes here"?









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> Maybe you missed that thread because you were on the conveyor trying to fly.


*AAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > I for one would NOT want to get on my hands and knee around any dump station to crawl under my trailer to attach a hose.
> ...


That's exactly how mine looks...sans the lables


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

mine looks just like that too.
Can you say "Quickie flush cult"?

pass the Kool-aid.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Katrina said:


> mine looks just like that too.
> Can you say "Quickie flush cult"?
> 
> pass the Kool-aid.
> ...


So will mine









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok, mine looks the same but my label says city water only. The label came with the kit.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Ok, mine looks the same but my label says city water only. The label came with the kit.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]91907[/snapback]​


Thor just hope no nobody else hooks up your water line
They hook it up on the wrong one










Don


----------

